# Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern



## secretdanny (19. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

suche dringend Rezepte für Rotaugen oder auch Rotfedern. Habe schon viel im Netz recherchiert aber bis jetzt noch nichts wahres gefunden.
Falls jemand von euch ein oder mehrere Rezepte parat hat, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Und: Schmecken sie denn auch geräuchert???

Gruß

Danny


----------



## chippog (19. Februar 2004)

suche bitte hier mal in den alten beiträgen. da tauchen immer wieder mal rezepte auf! habe leider keine zeit für eigene suche. mein buss nach berlin wartet nicht. später vielleicht mehr? chipp


----------



## sundfisher (19. Februar 2004)

Habe gehört dass man Rotaugen und Rotfedern einlegen kann nach Art saurer Hering, habe das aber noch nie selbst ausprobiert, mein Rezept für Hering findest du im Forum Rezepte


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2004)

Knusprige Rotaugen
Zutaten(für 3-4 Personen): 12 kleine, ausgenommene Rotaugen (je ca.100g) 
                                Salz, ca. 3 kg Fritierfett. 

Für die Panade:              150 g Mehl
                                50 g Paniermehl 
                                15 g Salz 
                                5 g weißer Pfeffer 
                                10g Fondor 
Beilagen: Folienkartoffeln mit Schmand, Salat 

Zubereitung: Rotaugen schuppen, dann innen mit Salz ausreiben. 
                    Gut mit kalten Wasser ausspülen. Köpfe mit der Schere abschneiden. 
                    Fritierfett erhitzen. 
                    Die Zutaten für die Panade in einer Schüssel miteinander verrühren, 
                    dann auf einen Teller geben. 
                    Die Fische in der Panade wälzen und in das heiße Fett geben. 
                    Am Ende der Fritierzeit mit dem Pfannen wender herausnehmen, kurz auf Küchenkrepp legen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2004)

Eingelegte Rotaugen a'la Thomas9904:g 
Für  20 Rotaugen von ca. 20 cm Länge: 
Rotaugen filieren und Haut abziehen, salzen, mehlieren und recht dunkel ausbraten, 
da die Fische nach dem Einlegen in den Sud heller werden.
(WICHTIG: Fische müßen ganz mit dem Sud bedeckt sein) 

Zubereitung: 

300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), 
eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 5-10 Nelken, 
ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. 
Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). 
Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond 
mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). 
Mindestens 3 Tage ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit sauberem Besteck rausnehmen, 
dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu. 

Zubereitungszeit: mind. 3 Tage


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2004)

Fischcremesuppe  
Zutaten f. 4 Pers.: 2-3 Rotaugen oder Brassen, 1 Bund Suppengemüse, 
                       Salz, Pfeffer, 1 EL Senfkörner, 2 Lorbeerblätter, 2 EL Mehl, 
                       100g Schlagsahne, 1 Bund Dill. 

Zubereitung: Fische schuppen, ausnehmen und von innen und außen 
                    gründlich waschen. Suppengemüse putzen und kleinschneiden. 
                    Fische, Suppengemüse, Salz, Pfeffer, Senfkörner und Lorbeerblätter 
                    in 1 1/2 Ltr. kaltem Wasser aufsezten. Zum kochen bringen, abschäumen
                    und bei milder Hitze ca. 30 min. kochen lassen. 
                    Das ganze durch ein Sieb geben. Flüssigkeit nochmals auskochen. 
                    Mehl und Sahne verrühren und die Suppe damit binden. 
                    Mit Salz und Pfeffer nachwürzen. 
                    Dill waschen, fein hacken und über die Suppe streuen.


----------



## FroDo (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

etwas ausgefallen aber lecker:

Rotaugen nach Matjes Art: Fische filetieren, enthäuten und mit der im nachfolgenden Thread  beschrieben Mischung und Weise behandeln 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=12459&highlight=matjes 

haben es selbst ausprobiert, ist lecker auf Brot und die Gräten stören nicht. Noch besser funzt es mit Ukelei (Laube). Gibt einen sehr angenehmen, leicht nussartigen Geschmack.

#h


----------



## secretdanny (19. Februar 2004)

Ich danke euch für die schnelle und gute Hilfe.
Na dann kann ich am Wochenende ja mal wieder so richtig schön stippen gehen.

Danke Leute


----------



## muddyliz (19. Februar 2004)

Kannst auch mal hier nachsehen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2004)

Danke Garfield))
Habe gerade erst den Thread gesehen und kann mir jetzt das Rezept schreiben sparen)))


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. Februar 2004)

@Thomas 
Keine Ursache


----------



## stelau (23. Februar 2004)

über 2000 Fisch-Rezepte gibt es unter:
http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de

Dies ist keine gewerbliche Seite.


----------



## chippog (24. Februar 2004)

prima jungs! saubere arbeit!!! danke und secretdanny einen guten!


----------



## arno (14. April 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern*

Moin!
Garfield ,ich hab dein rezept ausprobiert, aber etwas abgeändert!#4 
Also , ich hatte erstmal keine Senfkörner! :c 
Ich hatte keinen Weiswein, dafür habe ich einen Rose genommen.#g  :q 
Die Fische hab ich bis auf den Kopf ganz gelassen! :s 
Resultat:
Hätte ich doch 20 Stück mehr, absolut LEGGER!!!!      #6  #6  #6


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern*

Alle Rezepte sind mir zu aufwendig, deshalb hier kurz und schmerzlos:

1. Rotauge filetieren

2. Würzen mit Salz und Pfeffer

3. Ab in die Pfanne damit!

Funktioniert auch gut mit Brassen! Schönen Blattsalat dazu machen.


----------



## keckisch (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern*

mahlzeit zusammen!


nachdem ich mir nen kleines eimerchen im neusser hafen mit rotaugen gefangen hatte, wollte ich mal das "marinierte rotaugen"-rezept ausprobieren! fische ausgenommen, sud gekocht (essig, wasser, senfkörner, zucker, lorbeervblätter,zwiebeln) über nacht genauso wie die fische in den kühlschrank gelegt (wenn man die plötzen direkt braten würde, würden sie möglicherweise vor frische auseinanderfallen etc), morgens gesalzen und gesäuert, in mehl gewendet und ab die pfanne gebraten!  die fische abkühlen lassen und dannmit zwiebeln im sud geschichtet! 2-3 tage ziehen lassen! 

meinem vater haben sie sehr gut geschmeckt! und selbst ich, als eigentlicher nicht-fisch-esser, fand sie nicht schlecht!

fazit: prima rezept - die marinierten rotaugen, die gräten stören nicht, schmeckt wirklich wie brathering - nur festeres fleisch!


grüße
keckisch


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern*

Die Rotaugen ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden in Salzlakke eingelegt und dann ab in den Räucherofen damit. 

Hinterher lässt sich das Fleisch ganz leicht von den grösseren Gräten lösen und die kleinen stören beim Essen nicht.

Absolut leggääää.


----------



## D!Di (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugen od. Rotferdern*

Das Einlege - Rezept von Garfield 0815 schmeckt auch nach ca. 9 Jahren noch  Super!!!


----------

